

Ask HN: alternatives to launchrock? - armenarmen

I'm looking for an easy squeeze/email capture for a product that I'll be launching this summer (a backpack) and I wanted to know what alternatives to launchrock were around and what your experiences with them were like.<p>Did you use a service or build it yourself? or what?
======
nistha0202
Hi, I built launchvalue - <http://launchvalue.com/> that offers clean
interface with google analytics and twitter integration. I also offer
customized solution that you can self host for more control on a consulting
basis. Let me know if you might be interested.

------
makerops
There is a great project by Daniel Kehoe, that I used for
<http://makerops.com>:

<https://github.com/RailsApps/rails-prelaunch-signup>

This, along with a 5-10$ bootstrap theme and heroku, makes it very easy, and
it integrates with mailchimp.

------
brotchie
I've recently used Prefinery (<https://www.prefinery.com/>) to handle a Beta
launch. Highly recommended.

Out-of-the-box support for "viral" social referrals, exporting to MailChimp,
webhooks to notify of new sign-ups. Nice minimalist bootstrap interface as
well.

~~~
armenarmen
Neat, I'm looking at it right now!

------
benologist
I spent yesterday and today playing with the API from MailChimp, it's easy to
use + they have various embeddable widgets.

It would be viable to just use them although you'd need something for the
analytics as well.

~~~
armenarmen
Would google analytics do the trick?

~~~
benologist
Yeah I think it'd be okay, although LaunchRock also looks at Twitter and
LinkedIn sharing.

------
hkarthik
I vote for <http://kickofflabs.com>

I know both cofounders and have worked with them in the past. They're standup
guys and provide great support too.

------
mlebel
What's your email? I'll shoot you our custom solution that uses Campaign
Monitor to collect emails.

~~~
armenarmen
Great! I'll hit you up tonight!

------
pclark
whats your email? we've built this at userfox and would love to get you
involved. we'll do everything for you. i am also interested because i care
deeply about backpacks.

~~~
armenarmen
Cool! I'll shoot you an email tonight!

